# Neighbors' Dogs in my Horse Pasture



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

I should lead off by saying I have no patience what so ever for people who can't control their dogs. I have 5 dogs myself and it's not that hard.

On to the problem....

Neighbor's dogs routinely get loose and come to "play" with my horses.
Neighbor thinks it's fine because "they're only playing" and other neighbors with horses don't care.
I informed Neighbor that my big TWH is most certainly NOT playing and that I don't want to see her precious pooches injured/killed.
Neighbor promises to keep dogs home.

Several days later....
Neighbor's dogs return and I catch one and tie it up.
Called neighbor to come collect her ill-mannered doggie.
Informed her that if the dogs belonged to anyone else, they would have met the business end of a bb gun by now.
Neighbor tells me to "do what I have to do" because the dog escapes the fence, she REFUSES to tie it up, and claims there is simply no solution.
Neighbor doesn't care if I call the dog catcher because they're apparently "friends" and "he knows her and knows this dog can't be contained."

This is the same neighbor that runs a boarding kennel, and up until recently a dog rescue, from her home, making the situation that much more strange.

Got parental advice - treat dog like any other stray.
Advertise as "Stray, Free to Good Home" or take to the pound because anyone who would rather see their dog shot or trampled is obviously not too concerned with their pet's health and well-being.
If horses are injured in any way because of the dogs, send neighbors the bill.

Is that a reasonable solution?
How do you deal with dogs bothering your horses?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If the dogs are easy to catch, take them to the pound. Preferably in the next county.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

a dog thats passing through, with the owner hot on heals to collect gets a wave, a dog thats passing through minding its own business gets yelled at,
a dog thats there all the time being a nuisance, gets taken to the pound
a dog that is chasing my animals is shot on sight.
Weird part of local law, shooting the dog with a bb gun or birdshot is animal cruelty, as you are trying to inflict pain, while shooting to kill if they are chasing livestock is perfectly legal. I may try to warn the dog/owner first if I catch it before any harm is done, but I'm pretty intolerant of loose dogs.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I let my gelding handle dogs as he sees fit, usually it's swift and violent lol. He actually doesn't mind dogs, unless they start nipping or being aggressive. He's broken a few dogs habits of chasing horses including my healer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

BadWolf said:


> How do you deal with dogs bothering your horses?


I have always turned the matter over to my 16.1H Sorrel. 

If the dog wants to stand its ground and challenge him, too bad too sad on the outcome as it's always the dog on the losing end of that sword fight

I come from a dairy and beef cattle family. Whenever dogs (homeless or had a home) packed up and went after the livestock, huntin' season was in and they ended up fodder for the Buzzards.

I have about as much sympathy as you do. I don't want to see a dog hurt but if it comes to my horse or that dog, the dog loses --- even if it's mine:shock:

My Sorrel has chased more than one 80 to 100+ plus dogs out of the pasture and if I see him do that, I go right out and give him cookies.

You could just get out the BB Gun and see if peppering its hindend will work, since you've already tried to do things the right way:-|


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

What Speed Racer said.

Here's a piece of advice, never ever tell a dog owner what you are going to do to their sweet poochie, just do it. If you offer a threat, when something does happen to their dog they'll come asking questions of you first and maybe with the police. So politely ask them to keep their dog in, when they don't, quietly get rid of the dog. That means anything from taking it to the pound or shooting it and not talking about it.

This is where the three esses come from:
Shoot.
Shovel.
Shutup.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

For the dog's sake, it's a trip to the pound if you can catch it. It's unfair on you in that you're having to "clean up" someone else's problem. I've been down that road also more than once. A former neighbour said the "do what you have to do" statement which shifted the problem onto us; fortunately for us at the time our dog ran theirs off and scared it enought it didn't bother again. In another instance with a new neighbour, my alpha mare took care of the problem by running the dog out of the pasture while the neighbour screamed helplessly for little Fido to get out of the way - after that the dog was never off the leash.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

We have the same type of dumb people who live nearby. I was riding on the BO's land when two loose dogs came charging at myself and friends with no owner in sight. When we finally met up with the dogs owner as the dogs were running wild under and around our horses I stated that I feared for the dogs well being. The said owner's response was:"If they get injured, whatever!" Thank goodness our horses stood still and didn't injure these dogs. I think I would have been more traumatized if my horse had injured one of the dogs than the said owner. Apparently, these type of half wits are everywhere.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

The dogs at my barn always chase the horses around. Well, one of them does anyways. He bites at their heels when you're trying to catch them and I've done everything from screaming to throwing rocks at him to get him to back off. The last time I was at the barn, I was bringing my horse in and that stupid dog was trailing her heels. I feel the lead go tight and I was yanked suddenly. Refusing to let go, I catch my footing and look up to see what was happening, and my mare was mowing the dog down. I guess she just about had enough of him. I pulled her short of trampling him and brought her in. I doubt that broke the dog's habit but it sure made him think twice about nipping at her for the rest of the day.

I have also shot dogs with BBs. When I was in Georgia, there was a woman who would bring her horrible dog to the barn even though it would chase the horses everywhere. I finally got a little pellet gun from the store and shot him everytime he would attempt. She went haywire, but I warned her again and again what would happen if he continued. After that she stopped bringing him to the barn. 

If the dogs chase the horses into a frenzy, I would get rid of them one way or another. The downside is that if you kill it and they find it, they can do stupid stuff like attempt to press charges. If you just take it to the humane society (in another county as someone suggested) then the dog will just be gone.

They might get another one to replace the lost one, but at least the first one will be gone.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

If I know who owns the dog, they are given ONE warning that either they keep the dog(s) out of my pasture/off my property or I will - by whatever means I see fit. If the owner is unknown, I will catch and call A/C for stray pick-up - if I were in an area where stray pick-up was not an option I'd transport the dog to the shelter myself. In this county you have to call for A/C pick up because if you take the animal in yourself you have to sign the dog over as a surrender/pay the surrender fee, ONLY animals picked up by A/C are taken in under stray process.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

You can do a few things. You can call animal control and have them pick up the pup. If they are friends they still will get sick of it after the second or third call. In addition, you usually have to pay a fee to get your dog back. Most folks find that the novelty of that wears out. 

You can make a report to the police department. There are laws about harassment and if the dog ever does anything like kill livestock or bite a child it establishes a mode of operation and history. That alone, can make a difference in how the dog is handled. A dog that bites a child with no history is treated differently than a dog that bites a child and has a history of chasing/harassing wildlife. It also means that the court treats the owner differently. In one case the owner may not know the dog has this aggressive tendency, in the other case the owner knows and ignores it. 

You can let your horse handle it. If the dog does hurt your horse you can sue them and have them handle the vet care. I have seen that done. That may not mean much if the dog is any good at his job. Lets face it, chasing your horse is just practice and the more he chases the better he gets. Which means he could really hurt your horse. It may be as easy as explaining to your neighbor how expensive equine health care is. Ie this is how much an emergency call would be. This is how much a tendon injury would cost. This is how much a lease horse of the same training/skill level would be because I have to lease a horse because your dog prevents me from using my horse in these activities. etc. 

You can shoot the dog, but that can be easier for some than for others. I spend a portion of my work day euthanizing animals and honestly don't want to kill pets in my time off. In most states, killing a dog that is chasing your livestock is protected by law. Particularly if you have an established history of communication with the owner.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

One negative point about going after the dog owner for vet bills is the mess you'll have to wade through in order to get that money. They aren't responsible enough to keep the dog contained, I promise they won't take responsibility for the damage their dog could inflict. 

You'd have to go to court and even if you are awarded the money, payment on those vet bills will be extremely slow. You would have to cover your butt so thoroughly to prove their dog did it, it'd be ridiculous. 


Just get rid of the dog. If you don't shoot it, relocate it. If you're lucky, the dog won't have a tracker chip in it and the shelter will rehome it to someone more responsible or euth it themselves. It will be fed and cared for in a shelter until either or happens.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd shoot. 
Isn't one dog out there that is worth the potential risk to my livestock.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

If I'm riding, the dog gets chased down and runs tail-between-legs. Next time with same dog, he's backed off as soon as I turn my mare to face him. Next time he's on the road I'll be chasing him right up to the property's front door and letting them know I plan to shoot the dog (public road that he ALWAYS goes on) or I'll drag him to the shelter as a stray with a muzzle on. He's tried to bite us/our horses more than once, and I'm over having to try and kick him from my saddle.

Loose dog in the pasture (or any harassing animal) gets shot. It isn't tolerated, flat out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for getting back with me so quickly.
I'll double check what the local laws are regarding dogs and livestock.
I never would have thought about a bb gun being considered abusive...

I'll see if the local shelter will do stray pick up first, save my time & gas.
If not, it'll be the next county over.
Although if my horse takes care of things for me before I get out there, well, there's nothing I can do about that.
Hopefully it'll be done with soon, regardless of the end result.

Thanks again.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

differnt states, different laws, yeh its screwey, the animal cruelty laws in Virginia basically say you cant hurt a dog unless law number 123 applies, 
Go to law number 123 and it says you can "KILL" a dog chasing or harming live stock,
Guy near me shot a dog killing his chickens with birdshot, then like a idiot ran his mouth when the cops were called and admitted he only wanted to hurt the dog not kill it, thats why he used bird shot.. That statement got him found guilty and stuck with the vet bills, If he had used buckshot or a rifle and said he was tryign to kill it, woulda been all peachy king. Goes to show Shoot shovel shut up, especially to the cops.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldn't punish the dog for the sins of the owner. 

I live in town, and I've had many cases of dogs being in my yard, this is a problem for me because my leashed dog who is at my side is very dog aggressive. 

I speak to my neighbors, most of them then control their dog. Those that do not, I call the police and have them round up the dogs.


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

My neighbor's dogs do the same darn thing and they refuse to keep their dogs put up so I got a Jenny ;-)
When the dogs would come she would give them a very loud warning. It's been two weeks now and no more dogs.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I generally don't get hot & bothered if a dog comes wandering into my propertyIf they wander in & wander out big deal, find no reason to make a fuss:wink:. If they make it a habit or try to chase my horses, then a simple call to bylaw office & they are out there giving dog owner notices & fines if there is no compliance they will impound the dog.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I do not tolerate dogs chasing livestock.
I agree with the three S's.

My brothers ex-FIL wasn't so secretive, he would knock on the door and hand the dog collars back to the owner.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I've already had the pleasure of informing my neighbors that I have no problem running their dogs over or surrendering them to the pound if I ever catch them.


----------

